# il peggio è passato



## ElFrikiChino

Ciao a tutti i forumisti.

Ho una domanda banale, ma che non so come risolvere: come si dice in francese "il peggio è passato"?
Non ne ho idea!

Grazie


----------



## Necsus

_Le pire est passé_, immagino. Aspetta conferma...


----------



## zone noire

Necsus said:


> Aspetta conferma...


 
C'est confirmé !


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Sicuri? A me verrebbe da dire "Le pire a passé"...


----------



## Matrap

C'est la meme chose (je crois). On peut utiliser etre ou avoir avec "passer"
n'est-ce pas?


----------



## matoupaschat

En principe, oui, mais je ne me rappelle pas (ou plus ) l'avoir vu ou entendu utiliser avec avoir dans cette expression .


----------



## Corsicum

Il me semble que dans ce contexte il faut utiliser « _être_ » et non « _avoir _» ...qui ne passe pas :
_Le pire est passé / Le pire est derrière nous_


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Io non studio più francese dal liceo 
Merci beaucoup


----------



## matoupaschat

Corsicum said:


> Il me semble que dans ce contexte il faut utiliser « _être_ » et non « _avoir _» ...qui ne passe pas :
> _Le pire est passé / Le pire est derrière nous_


J'ai ... passé un quart d'heure à chercher dans le CNRTL, sans résultat probant . Mais je suis d'accord avec toi . Je chercherai demain dans le Grevisse .


----------



## Corsicum

Prudence je fais peut être une erreur ? : « il me semble à l’oreille» pour ce contexte précis :
_Le pire est passé comme le pire est à venir_
_Le meilleur est passé comme le meilleur est à venir._
_On a passé le pire / On a passé le meilleur _
Attendons …la confirmation ou l’infirmation ?


----------



## Necsus

Non è questa la regola, similmente all'italiano?
«alcuni verbi di movimento come *descendre*, *monter*, *passer*, *sortir*, *rentrer*, *retourner* vengono coniugati con: *avoir* quando sono transitivi (J'ai monté la valise au premier = Ho portato la valigia al primo piano),* être* quando sono intransitivi (Je suis monté au premier = Sono salito al primo piano)».

E quindi abbiamo (dal Garzanti):
_nous avons passé des moments atroces_, abbiamo passato momenti terribili;
_le plus dur est passé_, il peggio è passato.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ecco, ho trovato subito nel Grevisse . È un po' più complicato per i verbi intransitivi (Le bon usage, Grevisse-Goosse, De Boeck-Duculot 2007) :
*813*  Verbes ayant avoir ou être selon le sens.

*a)* Certains verbes *intransitifs ou pris intransitivement* se conjuguent avec avoir quand ils expriment l’action — et avec être quand ils expriment l’état résultant de l’action accomplie.
_[...] passer [...]_

*b)* Dans beaucoup de cas, cette règle est plus théorique que pratique.
*1°* Certains verbes ont avoir quand ils sont vraiment conjugués : Il a changé, grandi, etc. ; quand ils prennent être, le participe se rapproche de l’adjectif (comp. § 772, a) : Il est changé, grandi. 
*2°* Pour d’autres verbes, l’usage fait prévaloir être, nettement (pour descendre, par ex., qui pourrait donc figurer dans le § 812, b, 2°) ou moins nettement. 

Pour passer, Mauriac se souvient de Musset : Où le père a passé, passera bien l’enfant (Poés. nouv., Rhin allem.), mais il change l’auxiliaire : Où le père n’est pas passé, l’enfant imaginaire passera (Province, p. 50). — Autres ex. : Il s’est alité et, en une semaine, il est passé progressivement de ce monde dans l’autre (Bosco, Malicroix, p. 77). — Le concierge me l’ [= une lettre] a remise quand je suis passée devant la loge (G. Marcel, Rome n’est plus dans Rome, p. 10). — Avoir reste possible : Tota a passé outre à la volonté de sa mère (Mauriac, Ce qui était perdu, II). — Elles travaillaient en amateurs tandis que j’avais passé professionnelle (Beauvoir, Mém. d’une jeune fille rangée, p. 178). — Il a passé à côté de ce que l’auteur voulait dire (R.-L. Wagner, Vocabul. fr., t. I, p. 37). — J’ai passé sous une échelle le matin (Chr. Rochefort, Repos du guerrier, L. P., p. 33). [À la même page : J’étais passée sous une échelle.] — Il avait passé à côté du bonheur en s’écartant de cette charmante Ida (Dhôtel, Des trottoirs et des fleurs, p. 55). Etc. — Particulièrement inattendu : Pâques avait passé depuis quatre semaines (Jammes, Rosaire au soleil, p. 165). — Avoir s’impose quand le sens est « avoir la réputation de » : Qui eût dit que l’autre femme […] n’était pas […] sa maîtresse eût passé pour un naïf (Proust, Rech., t. III, p. 678). — Ce vieillard instruit, qui a passé […] pour prudent (Martin du G., Thib., Pl., t. I, p. 1344). — Être quand le sens est « devenir » : Il est passé maître dans l’art de plaire​Conclusion : "le pire est passé" , mais on ne peut pas affirmer que "le pire a passé" soit grammaticalement faux .


----------

